# DIY Installation of DeAutoKey 3600 Lumen LED Fog Lights.



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I recently received these DeAutokey H11 LED bulbs. I ordered these to replace the OEM Fog bulbs on my CC. They are rated at 6000K with a light output of 1800 Lumen per bulb, 3600 combined!!

Immediately as I unboxed, I noticed the extreme attention to detail and the high quality of these bulbs. They have a built in heat sink as well as a micro-fan at the base of each bulb. The ballasts provided are ultra thin and quite small in length, always a great feature for mounting.

Along with the purchase, you have the option to include 50w6Ohm resistors. I needed these to ensure I didn't get a bulb-out error. 

Here are some detail pics of the box contents, the H11 LED bulb, the micro-fan, the ballast, and the resistors. 











Tools Required:

1- T20 Torx Bit
2 - 3M Outdoor Mounting Tape (if you follow my DIY's you know how much I swear by this tape. It's the absolute best on the market)
3- Zip ties to secure the wiring at desired locations
4- Electrical tape to secure connections between the harnesses











Step 1:

Looking at your Fog Grill, you will notice two holes. The one just below the bulb housing to the right adjusts the height level of your Light Beam. The other hole, to the left of the housing is what you need to access to remove the T20 screw that secures the Fog Grill in place.









Once unscrewed, simply latch onto the grill from below and pull the Grill straight out. One quick pull does the job.










Step 2:

2 more T20 screws hold the fog light housing in place. Once both are unscrwed, the housing will pull out to the left, on the passanger's side (to the right, on the driver's side).










Step 3:

Pull the housing out and turn it over. Next you will have to remove the condensation hose by simply pulling up on it. To remove the electrical connection, simply push down on the light harness tab while pulling out.











Step 4:

WIth a counter-clockwise rotation, remove the OEM bulb and replace with the new LED bulb.










Step 5:

Make all the necessary connections between the bulb, the ballast, and the resistor (use the electrical tape to secure any loose connections). The ballast only gets slightly warm, and mounting it with 3M tape is more than sufficient. As for the resistors, they get extremely hot, and in fact, will burn your skin upon contact. 

Personally, I fabricated my own metal brackets as shown below (supplies can be purchased from the Home Depot). These brackets help dissipate the heat and are used to mount the resistor. 3M tape was applied to the bottom of the bracket. The heat at that end is only a fraction of what it is directly on the resistor, hence the 3M tape mounted there will not melt.











Step 6:

It is preferrable to mount the hardware on a metal surface. I cleaned area with windex first, then mounted as shown below. Also you can use the zip ties here to secure the wires in certain areas. You want to ensure that after re-installing the light housnig, the area behind the LED bulb is free of any wires.










Step 7:

Turn on the ignition and test the fog light. In addition, turn the housing over and ensure the micro-fan is also operative. Once complete, re-install the condensation hose, the light housing back on the vehicle, and finally the Grill.











Following are some pictures I took after my install. The first pic is a comparison of the LED vs the Stock Halogen. The light out put is absolutely incredible. I would not give it a rating of 6000K though, as advertised. When compared to my 4300K factory HID headlights, I would estimate the LED fogs to be at approximately 4500K.

For my install, I initially attemped NOT to use the 50W resistors, and it did result in a bulb-out error. After wiring in the resistors, I had no errors.

For additinal pictures / commentary / feedback, also follow me on Instagram @KOWCC










Thank you for reading,
Kareem (KOWCC) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow - just wow. One of the best write ups I've seen to date. Thanks!

Big question - does the instruction apply to 2013+ CC's?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Another great DIY. It's not only in depth with the led install, but also for any fog light install. Thank you.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Great writeup! The only thing I don't like about the lights themselves is the little fan on the back. I've had numerous small 40-60mm fans just like those fail on computer video cards, etc. They always seem to wear out after a year or two. Also, a little concerned on how they are going to hold up to the elements, moisture, hot, cold, etc. I would rather opt for a larger solid state heatsink.

As far as the light itself is concerned, can you actually notice if the lights are on with the stock xenon main headlights on? Currently I can flip the fogs on and off and you can't even tell a difference since the stock Xenons are already so bright. I've been going between this option and doing xenons with MK5 projector foglights. Thanks again for the write up!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Great write up! Thank you

These are not suggested for projector housings, these are made for the more common reflector housing.

If you have a projector housing, you will need an HID Kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/35w-slim-digital-ac-canbus-ballast-h7-h8-h11-h15-9006

Our LED headlights (h11) will be back in stock soon:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen

Thank you


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

What a great write up!!!! Now I have to do the retrofit and add the LED fog bulbs.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TDELTA said:


> What a great write up!!!! Now I have to do the retrofit and add the LED fog bulbs.


These can also be used for headlights if you have REFLECTORS. KOWCC had projectors so he could not use these... 

These work very well for headlights, a lot brighter and better beam angle than a HID kit in a reflector housing which we do not suggest.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

sbkim said:


> Wow - just wow. One of the best write ups I've seen to date. Thanks!
> 
> Big question - does the instruction apply to 2013+ CC's?


Sbkim...thanks for the nice words! Yes if your fogs are H11s then you're good. These LEDs replace any bulbs, headlights, fogs, etc .. Just depending on your OEM setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Another great DIY. It's not only in depth with the led install, but also for any fog light install. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


Thanks. Glad to help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Great writeup! The only thing I don't like about the lights themselves is the little fan on the back. I've had numerous small 40-60mm fans just like those fail on computer video cards, etc. They always seem to wear out after a year or two. Also, a little concerned on how they are going to hold up to the elements, moisture, hot, cold, etc. I would rather opt for a larger solid state heatsink.
> 
> As far as the light itself is concerned, can you actually notice if the lights are on with the stock xenon main headlights on? Currently I can flip the fogs on and off and you can't even tell a difference since the stock Xenons are already so bright. I've been going between this option and doing xenons with MK5 projector foglights. Thanks again for the write up!


Mike, thanks. Yeah I hear you on he micro fan. That area behind the fog grill is generally moisture free. The good thing is that you can hear the fan, but it's a very very slight sound. You have to have your ear close to the grill. From time to time I can always ensure i hear it I guess. Both ways, the actual bulb and heat sink only get slightly warm , so they may even be good without the fan.

And YES. With my OEM fogs, when my hid headlights were already on, I could never tell the difference with the fogs on or off. With the LEDs it's a very distinct difference. The visibility is greatly improved. The street signs / stop signs , etc light up very nicely!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

TDELTA said:


> What a great write up!!!! Now I have to do the retrofit and add the LED fog bulbs.


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

You LED craze!!! lol :laugh: good stuff


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> You LED craze!!! lol :laugh: good stuff





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice foglights. Cree bulbs are very bright. 

This DIY instruction should be a sticky!!!!

However, I have a question about why your LED bulb kit comes with a ballast. I thought that LED bulbs require less current than ordinary bulbs.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Carguy10 said:


> Nice foglights. Cree bulbs are very bright.
> 
> This DIY instruction should be a sticky!!!!
> 
> However, I have a question about why your LED bulb kit comes with a ballast. I thought that LED bulbs require less current than ordinary bulbs.


Yes they do require less voltage, but that's standard led bulbs like 194s, festoons, Bay15s and so on. These are in a whole
Different power class. The ballast is required to produce the 1800 Lumens out of each of these 25w bulbs. 

I had the same question when I saw this too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

excellent writeup.

but the beam pattern is horrid..... you just turned your fog lights into "driving lights"


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Yes they do require less voltage, but that's standard led bulbs like 194s, festoons, Bay15s and so on. These are in a whole
> Different power class. The ballast is required to produce the 1800 Lumens out of each of these 25w bulbs.
> 
> I had the same question when I saw this too.
> ...


:thumbup: Thanks for the clarification. I always equated ballasts with HID bulbs due to the specific voltage requirement of HID bulbs,and equate LED bulbs to power saving due to most only using about a few watts of power.

Even so, I would think that the 55 watt factory foglight socket would push a LED pretty hard without needing additional current considering that most are pretty bright using only about 3-7 watts of power.

Edit: I read that the LED bulb ballasts are current regulators which limits how much current a LED bulb receives and keep the voltage linear to prevent damaging the LED circuit.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Carguy10 said:


> :thumbup: Thanks for the clarification. I always equated ballasts with HID bulbs due to the specific voltage requirement of HID bulbs,and equate LED bulbs to power saving due to most only using about a few watts of power.
> 
> Even so, I would think that the 55 watt factory foglight socket would push a LED pretty hard without needing additional current considering that most are pretty bright using only about 3-7 watts of power.
> 
> Edit: I read that the LED bulb ballasts are current regulators which limits how much current a LED bulb receives and keep the voltage linear to prevent damaging the LED circuit.


Thanks for your info too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Those fans will not survive long in the wet, dirty, hot, and salty underhood environment. When they stop those expensive LEDs will fail.

Does the wonky beam-pattern blind oncoming traffic?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> Those fans will not survive long in the wet, dirty, hot, and salty underhood environment. When they stop those expensive LEDs will fail.
> 
> Does the wonky beam-pattern blind oncoming traffic?


Area behind fog grill remains completely dry. Cause my wheel well liner is still there!! Lol .

Plus lifetime warranty. So when they cease, I'll get a new pair.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Those fans will not survive long in the wet, dirty, hot, and salty underhood environment. When they stop those expensive LEDs will fail.
> 
> Does the wonky beam-pattern blind oncoming traffic?


absolutely it does blind traffic, as soon as you go down the road cars start swerving lose complete control, bodies are ejected as the car begins to roll before it lands upside down in a ditch several feet from where you passed them....


Is your question really even serious? How would he know if it's "blinds" traffic?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MrRline said:


> absolutely it does blind traffic, as soon as you go down the road cars start swerving lose complete control, bodies are ejected as the car begins to roll before it lands upside down in a ditch several feet from where you passed them....
> 
> 
> Is your question really even serious? How would he know if it's "blinds" traffic?


Awesome answer! ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Area behind fog grill remains completely dry. Cause my wheel well liner is still there!! Lol .
> 
> Plus lifetime warranty. So when they cease, I'll get a new pair.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing, but I checked the page for these: "*Please note once seal is broken there is no returning these LED headlights, we offer a 2 year warranty on these LED Kits and will replace any defects."

A little weird that they give less warranty on these but I can see that given the warranty of a typical halogen headlight/fog bulb is around that and certainly not lifetime. Though LEDs are supposed to last much longer though at a much higher cost. hmmm...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but I checked the page for these: "*Please note once seal is broken there is no returning these LED headlights, we offer a 2 year warranty on these LED Kits and will replace any defects."
> 
> A little weird that they give less warranty on these but I can see that given the warranty of a typical halogen headlight/fog bulb is around that and certainly not lifetime. Though LEDs are supposed to last much longer though at a much higher cost. hmmm...


If they're gonna go bad, they will within 2 years. If they go bad in 4 years then by then this will be old technology and something newer will be out. If you don't want newer then this set will probably cost $20 in 4 years.....

I keep a positive mindset!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but I checked the page for these: "*Please note once seal is broken there is no returning these LED headlights, we offer a 2 year warranty on these LED Kits and will replace any defects."
> 
> A little weird that they give less warranty on these but I can see that given the warranty of a typical halogen headlight/fog bulb is around that and certainly not lifetime. Though LEDs are supposed to last much longer though at a much higher cost. hmmm...





KOWCC said:


> If they're gonna go bad, they will within 2 years. If they go bad in 4 years then by then this will be old technology and something newer will be out. If you don't want newer then this set will probably cost $20 in 4 years.....
> 
> I keep a positive mindset!
> 
> ...


We have yet to see any LED headlight have a lifetime warranty, 2 years is a lot, many companies will offer a 2 year warranty on only their LED dome bulbs while we have a lifetime warranty. We have helped out our customers beyond what you can imagine, and we will continue to do so, meaning when you order with deAutoKey.com they will help you out if anything goes wrong. These have a 50-55000 hour lifespan which equals to 5-6 years, waterproof seals, and will last you a lifetime. If something happens after 2 years, we can see if it is normal use, or a defect and help you out. 

We would like to mention that we had many emails from people who purchase from China and then the company is gone, they can't contact them for a warranty replacement, and if they do, you are spending money shipping back defected items to China and waiting for them to send you a replacement. And the price is not much less vs ours, also, you have to find the right quality, we have purchased from these companies to compare quality, and you can tell the difference in material, including the fan, the LED chip and the type of material that is needed to coat the CREE LED itself.

About the light temperature you mentioned, we lowered it to 5k within the listing although these are rated at 6k, but once in the housing and the light is reflecting out, it drops closer to a 5k, but the light temperature is perfect as it creates a white light output which will create better visibility, and a yellow tint that can be added over your fog housing will work much better with this light temperature, photo of our LED foglights installed with yellow film:









We have our LED headlights installed in more cars than our HID kits now because these look great in the halogen reflector housing without the blinding glare you get from the HID, and it looks more OEM with a crisper output than the halogen bulbs. This is the new future vs HID kits, but we never suggest placing an HID kit in your reflector housing, only projector housings, and visa versa with our LED headlights, placing and LED headlight in a projector housing will give you voids in the lights and not be a perfect output. We are not here to take your money, we are here to make sure the product is up to your standards and that you want to install these in your car, so we are always upfront with everything, we don't believe in getting a product then being surprised by anything. Many people after installing this into their fogs, or headlights will switch their entire car to LED headlights because they like the light temperature produce by an LED vs an HID bulb, these also reach their light temperature right away unlike the HID which has a warm-up period, which makes LED headlights better for cornering lights (we will have testing in this also). 

Thanks for reading and thanks for the order.

The H11 will be back in stock in ~2 weeks and ready to ship.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

MrRline said:


> absolutely it does blind traffic, as soon as you go down the road cars start swerving lose complete control, bodies are ejected as the car begins to roll before it lands upside down in a ditch several feet from where you passed them....
> 
> 
> Is your question really even serious? How would he know if it's "blinds" traffic?


He would know he was blinding others if they were flashing their lights at him. I can't stand it when people don't adjust their lights properly and don't even get me started about people putting hid kits in reflector headlights.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Will22 said:


> He would know he was blinding others if they were flashing their lights at him. I can't stand it when people don't adjust their lights properly and don't even get me started about people putting hid kits in reflector headlights.


lol Please don't get me started on why anybody who thinks HID's are horrible is full of it. Personally there are a million and one things that are worse on the road then someone with HID's or LED's. Especially now a days that they are adding them to everything!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

In all seriousness, 98% if the time a HID Kit in a reflector housing is blinding and not set at the correct beam angle, I have seen a few HID kits in reflectors that were set correctly. And at certain angles it did reflect in the housing in a blinding way, so it is still not 100%.

We now have H7RC which are shorter and have a band over the front of the HID to avoid the blinding glare, you will get the brightness of and HID in your reflector housing without the blinding glare.

That can be found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-h7...-35w-slim-digital-ballast-with-canbus-adapter


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

deAutoKey.com said:


> In all seriousness, 98% if the time a HID Kit in a reflector housing is blinding and not set at the correct beam angle, I have seen a few HID kits in reflectors that were set correctly. And at certain angles it did reflect in the housing in a blinding way, so it is still not 100%.
> 
> We now have H7RC which are shorter and have a band over the front of the HID to avoid the blinding glare, you will get the brightness of and HID in your reflector housing without the blinding glare.
> 
> ...


Bs

While D2R style bulbs are made for reflector HID systems, the reflector still needs to be designed around the D2R bulb


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Bs
> 
> While D2R style bulbs are made for reflector HID systems, the reflector still needs to be designed around the D2R bulb
> 
> ...



We will have a side by side of the H7RC Xenon/Regular H7 xenon bulb & a H7 halogen bulb in a reflector housing. 

Please keep in mind these are ALSO shorter than the D2R which helps with the glare. We have read that the D2S(not D2R) comes equipped in some cars with reflectors, and those with the D2S from the factory came with reflectors that were molded and built around the D2S to eliminate any glare and to pass inspection of course, can you please show where a car manufacture has used the D2R in their reflector and needed to mold it around the D2R? We cannot comment any further on the D2R/D2S, but again, if you have the research or where you got your source, please link it, it is always good to question these things, and we welcome it, but it is also good to show where you get your information so everyone can understand why you are coming to your conclusion. 

And we are not sure if you have tested or researched the H7RC as you did not mention it, but if you have, can we please see photos, or sources of your information.

We want to add that this is from our research and testing on our H7RC, if we think we got it wrong, we will admit that, as we are an upfront company and we do not believe in misleading any customer or hiding facts that might surprise our customer after they receive our product.

Thank you


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

2nd generation Acura TL (refreshed version had a d2r free form reflector)
Lexus with reflector hid
2002-2003 Nissan maxima
Even Nissan 350z, the early ones with the hybrid projector/reflector uses d2r
Mitsubishi outlander 


Mercedes Benz used D2R but it uses a patterned lens

Companies that design lights design around a bulb and desired beam pattern. That is fact.

Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> 2nd generation Acura TL (refreshed version had a d2r free form reflector)
> Lexus with reflector hid
> 2002-2003 Nissan maxima
> Even Nissan 350z, the early ones with the hybrid projector/reflector uses d2r
> ...


That is understood, can we see the info vs d2r in regular reflectors or even better, our H7RC which combines H7R and the H7C.

We want to simply understand what information you have to compare them to our H7RC and we can see the info and compare it with the beam angles we found.

I think the main point you are trying to make is that our H7RC are going to blind traffic and not work correctly because the reflectors were not formed around the actual bulb itself. But we would like to see some testing and comparison so we can put it against the ones we tested. 

Thank you


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, what a difference. Looks great


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Wow, what a difference. Looks great


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> 2nd generation Acura TL (refreshed version had a d2r free form reflector)
> Lexus with reflector hid
> 2002-2003 Nissan maxima
> Even Nissan 350z, the early ones with the hybrid projector/reflector uses d2r
> ...


I'm sure that sufficient testing has been done with these lights. I'm not understanding your comments on the beam patterns. They look pretty awesome to me. These are LEDs , anything to get consumers away from using HID bulbs in reflector housings is always a plus in my book.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I think there's too much wasteful analysis going on here. I installed LED fogs, posted a DIY, and posted several installed pics, showing how they project... You like, You buy! Simple equation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> I think there's too much wasteful analysis going on here. I installed LED fogs, posted a DIY, and posted several installed pics, showing how they project... You like, You buy! Simple equation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true! Though it is kind of a new product for LEDs to be retrofitted to function as main beams and fogs, so it's something to talk about that hasn't really been covered much. I was surprised to see LED replacements myself. If I still had my old CC with reflectors or my old Rav4, I would be all over these or the H7RC. Those headlights (mainly the Rav4) was awful and I never wanted to do HID in those housings either. It's great to see new options!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I think there's too much wasteful analysis going on here. I installed LED fogs, posted a DIY, and posted several installed pics, showing how they project... You like, You buy! Simple equation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





MikeinNJ said:


> Very true! Though it is kind of a new product for LEDs to be retrofitted to function as main beams and fogs, so it's something to talk about that hasn't really been covered much. I was surprised to see LED replacements myself. If I still had my old CC with reflectors or my old Rav4, I would be all over these or the H7RC. Those headlights (mainly the Rav4) was awful and I never wanted to do HID in those housings either. It's great to see new options!


:thumbup: Well said everyone. 

We are trying to give other options so people get away from installing the blinding HID Kits in their cars.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup: Well said everyone.
> 
> We are trying to give other options so people get away from installing the blinding HID Kits in their cars.


The H7R bulbs have been used in Europe for years and having first hand experience with them on a neighbours car they do help when adjusted properly but they don't help much.

It doesn't matter if it is hid or led, if it has light bleeding out it is going to dazzle.

Even halogen projector headlight are not totally suitable hid bulbs.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Will22 said:


> The H7R bulbs have been used in Europe for years and having first hand experience with them on a neighbours car they do help when adjusted properly but they don't help much.
> 
> It doesn't matter if it is hid or led, if it has light bleeding out it is going to dazzle.
> 
> Even halogen projector headlight are not totally suitable hid bulbs.


These are H7RC... not H7R. There is a difference, ours are shorter and close to the length of a halogen bulb, this small adjustment helps tremendously to stop the glare and blinding effect you get with the H7 AND H7R. 

You are right about the projectors, if you do not set the beam angle correctly it still can be blinding in a projector.

We have said this before and we will say it again, ALL HID Kits are ILLEGAL, even if they are in a projector housing, this is not road approved, even if you are retrofitting & spending thousands of dollars to place an HID Kit into your housing with a projector lens, it is still not DOT approved and you can still get a ticket. But what the projectors do, is make it look like it is DOT approved so you won't get pulled over.

For the LED headlights and H7RC, these create the illusion of being legal also, so you will not blind oncoming traffic or get pulled over while using them.

It is a great alternative to the people who put the guaranteed blinding HID Kits in their halogen reflector housings.


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Just added 3,000K HID kit to my fogs. One of my favorite mods to date.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Where is this mounting location?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

unctucker said:


> Where is this mounting location?


If you're referring to where I mounted the ballast and resistor, it's just behind and slightly above the fog light housing. There's a metal beam there (part of the car frame).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

We're you able to get to the area from behind the fogs when you removed them or from under the vehicle?


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

I put my ballast on the Styrofoam crumple bumper whatever.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

unctucker said:


> We're you able to get to the area from behind the fogs when you removed them or from under the vehicle?


You can easily reach in when the fogs are out. No need to go from under. This DIY is on a CC. Are you installing on another VW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

2012 CC R-Line


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Doing this install today.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

unctucker said:


> 2012 CC R-Line





unctucker said:


> Doing this install today.


:thumbup: Thank you, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Bookmarked for when a fog goes out. How do I know if I have reflectors or projectors?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Reflectors unless you added aftermarket projectors.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Bookmarked for when a fog goes out. How do I know if I have reflectors or projectors?





unctucker said:


> Reflectors unless you added aftermarket projectors.


:thumbup: Good info unctucker.

Here is a photo of a projector & reflector if you want to confirm:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the review - we added it on our new CC Fog Light Kit listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/cc-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*The fog light kit includes everything you need to make your fogs into these bright LED fogs!
*They are on sale now**

:thumbup:


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

Do the LED kits cause the same wiper failure as the HID kits do in the A3?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Taintted said:


> Do the LED kits cause the same wiper failure as the HID kits do in the A3?


We never seen the issue before, so we cannot comment on the A3.

Very sorry. 

You could always try them out and let us know if you'd like, is there any reason why the wipers fail? is there a way to fix it with a relay or resistor?


----------



## Vipe29 (Feb 2, 2004)

Great DIY! 

Used it today to help me install this kit in my '14 GLI! Had to improvise a bit since its different behind the grill than on the CC, but this DIY definately saved me time!

Thanks!:wave:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Vipe29 said:


> Great DIY!
> 
> Used it today to help me install this kit in my '14 GLI! Had to improvise a bit since its different behind the grill than on the CC, but this DIY definately saved me time!
> 
> Thanks!:wave:


Great, happy to help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Vipe29 said:


> Great DIY!
> 
> Used it today to help me install this kit in my '14 GLI! Had to improvise a bit since its different behind the grill than on the CC, but this DIY definately saved me time!
> 
> Thanks!:wave:





KOWCC said:


> Great, happy to help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## 303Downshift (Mar 27, 2014)

nice write up and all of the other comments that comes with haha.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

303Downshift said:


> nice write up and all of the other comments that comes with haha.


:thumbup:

Back in stock at a new lower price - flying out of the warehouse:
http://deautokey.com/product/cc-complete-led-fog-light-kit

and for the 2015 r-line:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-volkswagen-cc-2015-r-line


All LEDs for your CC:
http://deautokey.com/category/leds-for-cc-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Back in stock at a new lower price - flying out of the warehouse:
> http://deautokey.com/product/cc-complete-led-fog-light-kit
> ...


:thumbup: linked above are the NEW UPDATED MODELS! These are double the lumens!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

The new de360 are up for sale, 9000 total lumens! These are bright - DIY is the same as listed by OP!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have been selling a new updated model for awhile, not simply from when we posted in 2016.  We know someone was trying to say otherwise so we apologize for any confusion.

The new model are much brighter - better beam angle on the sides which is great for cornering and darker roads - more light down the road which is great in fogs when your low beams are trap in the fog the LEDs will shine further down the road.
:thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

5K LED Fog light kit











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> 5K LED Fog light kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, that picture is great, we will share it.


----------

